# # of posts per Person - is it just me?



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hey People...
Is it just me - but i just noticed - as of today - Aug 08, - the # of Posts the Person posted in the Forum is not shown somehow...(on the left side of a post)..Everything else is shown there though...
I don't think i changed anything or any settings..and think it was shown previously No Problem...

Just wondering what is up with that...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6522


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The feature was removed temporarily. If you want to see your post count, go into your user profile.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanx...
so i go to user profiles to see it - i understand..
What if i want to see see someone else's post count? - i go to his/hers user profile?

The # of posts is not important to me anyhow - i just noticed something different..therefore i Started this thread...

lol - i see you have quite a thread going already on This Matter..
I didn't even know...
I wasn't even familiar with this section of the Forum 
shows one i guess - which sections of the Forum i mostly hang out then ...hmmm


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Darkman _
> *Thanx...
> so i go to user profiles to see it - i understand..
> What if i want to see see someone else's post count? - i go to his/hers user profile?*


Yep!



> *
> The # of posts is not important to me anyhow - i just noticed something different..therefore i Started this thread...
> 
> lol - i see you have quite a thread going already on This Matter..
> ...


You should check out this link to make sure you aren't missing anything from...

*As the forum turns...*

http://www.dbstalk.com/search.php?s=&action=getnew


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe ...thanx


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Sometimes I start a thread without knowing one was already started. Thats what the moderators are for.


----------

